# Unknown message



## Firerix29 (Nov 5, 2017)

My Kindle Fire 6 recently started displaying a text bar across the Silk Home Page. It says "Bookmarks added to the 'My Favorites' folder will appear as pinned sites on your Most Visited tab!" There is a box labeled "Move Now" on the right side of the bar. It allows you to select bookmarks and gather them in the "My Favorites" folder. The text bar blocks my view of the Bookmarks page and takes up way too much of the sparse real estate on the screen. And I cannot figure out how to get rid of the bar. Anybody have any clues that would help?


----------

